# Green spot algae on anubias



## aurimas (22 Feb 2016)

Hi ukaps 
I can't get readof of green spot algae on anubias old leaf. Is that means my po4 level to low?
All other plants perfectly fine. Injecting co2 and and EI dosing method. 
Thanks for hel and advice 







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (22 Feb 2016)

It's probably because they are getting too much light, they are a slow grower so would prefer a shady part of the tank. I did the same and put them in an area which was a bit bright, got a little GSA on the leaves, but introduced Otocinclus and they cleaned it all off and have kept the plant clean ever since.


----------



## tim (22 Feb 2016)

If you can remove them from the tank I've found a good wipe of the leaves with diluted lemon juice removes the GSA, then as wisey stated try and shade them a bit more with other plants.


----------



## Halley (22 Feb 2016)

Is it ok if lemon gets into the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (22 Feb 2016)

Or wiping/washing the leaves in diluted liquid carbon kills the algae. Don't use full strength or leave on too long or else it will kill the leaves.


----------



## EdwinK (22 Feb 2016)

Sometimes GSA indicates of too much organics in the filter.


----------



## roadmaster (22 Feb 2016)

I have three quarter's of back glass in four foot long tank covered with anubia attached to the glass with suction cups.(working on covering it all)
I have the same algae on a couple older leaves of anubia down lower near the substrate,but none on anubia attached to glass high on the back closer to 4 X 54 watt T5 bulb's.
I have been adding a little more KH2PO4 than usual and have not seen any evidence of more algae on other anubia plant's .
I have the four T5 bulb's hanging ten inches above the surface of the water and lighting period is eight hours.
Tryin to figure out why those anubia attached high on the glass within two inches of the surface are not showing similar symptom's as the few lower plant's, but guess I should count my blessing's.
Is low tech NON CO2 tank so maybe what little CO2 is there,is in higher concentration nearer the surface?
80 U.S gallon's dosed once a week with..
1/2 tsp KNO3
1/2 tsp KH2PO4
1/4 tsp K2SO4
1/2 tsp CSM+B
1/4 tsp Mg


----------



## roadmaster (31 May 2016)

roadmaster said:


> I have three quarter's of back glass in four foot long tank covered with anubia attached to the glass with suction cups.(working on covering it all)
> I have the same algae on a couple older leaves of anubia down lower near the substrate,but none on anubia attached to glass high on the back closer to 4 X 54 watt T5 bulb's.
> I have been adding a little more KH2PO4 than usual and have not seen any evidence of more algae on other anubia plant's .
> I have the four T5 bulb's hanging ten inches above the surface of the water and lighting period is eight hours.
> ...



It appears I spoke too soon.
Lighting mentioned above, proved to encourage spread of GSA on more than a few of the Anubia plants I have attached to the back glass, so I have since switched to three 32 watt T8 bulb's on for seven hour's.
Am also limiting phosphate for the above dosing, which I have used for last year without issues, seemed only to encourage more.
Am operating under the principal (perhaps flawed?) that if lack of CO2 is my enemy in this NON CO2 tank ,then reducing phosphate will make it the limiting factor rather than CO2.?(liebigs law)
Only been a couple week's of no PO4 other than what fish food provides, and I see no GSA on new leaves, but that which has presented itself does not appear to be leaving.
Am planning to remove the affected leaves which I am loath to do for the plant's have been with me for some year's,and resume the above dosing with the now considerably less light.
Or.. remove the plant's and soak em in 3% peroxide at four tablespoon's per ten gal for fifteen minutes,+good circulation which has worked well for me with BBA.


----------



## EdwinK (31 May 2016)

I doubt that there is method how to remove old GSA except cutting the whole leave off.


----------



## ian_m (31 May 2016)

Remove the GSA using a diluted solution (50% ?) of any liquid carbon. Leave on for a "tad" and put Anubias back in tank.

You will need to experiment with strength and time with the liquid carbon, too weak and not a lot happens, too and strong the leaf suffers. If right dose the algae soon all dies and will be scoffed by the fish.


----------



## rebel (31 May 2016)

have never tried lemon juice! I've tried glut and it killed most of my buce. Guess it was too much for them. Beware.


----------



## roadmaster (31 May 2016)

Many thanks for the advice.
Think I will get the scissor's out,and remove the affected leaves.
Am planning to reset the tank with fresh soil,peat,cat litter mix this weekend for it has been nearly three year's running .
Will remove the affected leaves then.
Are more leaves unaffected than affected,but those that are bug me like a wart .


----------

